# Post Order



## grothe (Feb 11, 2009)

The question of how to list posts in order of oldest to newest has been asked numerous times.

Click on this link: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...do=editoptions ,
Scroll down to "Thread Display Options" ,
Set to "Linear - Oldest First" ,
Click "Save Changes" at the bottom of the page


Hope this helps.


----------

